# [Case Mod] Pinky Silencio



## L4mka (Mar 19, 2015)

*Project Pinky Silencio*

Hello with my next project!

This time will not be scratch build, but it will be modded CoolerMaster case Silencio 352!

This build will be very specific as is for my girlfriend which have some strict rules about this project 

1. Computer must be white outside and black inside
2. Watercooling is a must!
3. Windowed side panel
3. Pink pastel fluid is most important 

Computer will be again water-cooled using products from the best companies.

There will be needed to add some custom parts form sheets of steel and also some acrylic.

Components:

Intel i5 4670K
ASUS GENE VII
ASUS GTX770 DCII
PSU: not sure yet
ADATA 128GB SSD
ADATA 8GB RAM
Silencio 352
FP 120 FANs by CoolerMaster

And here is two awesome sponsors which will support this project!







 http://www.aquatuning.de

  ALPHACOOL NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 240 mm
  ALPHACOOL VPP655 - single edition







 http://www.coolermaster.com

  Silencio 352 Case
  Two FP120 PWM Fans

And also here is photo of actual progress






More to come soon! Stay tuned!​


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 19, 2015)

pink rig?
and you made any scratch draw of it?


----------



## L4mka (Mar 19, 2015)

micropage7 said:


> pink rig?
> and you made any scratch draw of it?



Yeah pink  No drawing at all as I am not 100% sure how it will look like.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Mar 19, 2015)

wow making one for girlfriend 

good luck man. would like to see the outcome


----------



## L4mka (Mar 24, 2015)

*UPDATE*

The first thing I started with was the side panel. Draw her resp. to redraw it to the PC was a breeze and the lasercutting came on a few bucks.  All my measurement was accurate and fortunately side sits beautifully. I've made a few photos of case without modification 






The front part is designed with the door. Behind them we can see directly to fans and slots for mechanics.






The front panel offers, in addition to buttons, USB 2.0 and USB 3.0 ports, a card reader, audio input and output.






Dust filter, which will definitely come in handy a lot!






The case seems quite spacious, but do not know how much will be spacious with water cooling 











Mounting Accessories.






And of course a picture with the new sidewall mounted.






This week will pass the cabinet painting on white. Previously it was necessary to partially decompose and remove the slot for the floppy drive and HDD slots.






Here CoolerMaster comforted me how to drive and HDD slots were only mounted on screws, so removal done without greater violence 






Photos from the painting I will try to add as soon as possible!


----------



## L4mka (Mar 29, 2015)

*UPDATE *

I have some photos from a mobile phone, how was the painting with my good friend. As I wrote earlier -  the interior will remain black and white color comes from the outside. When I was in a paint shop, the salesman took me to 120 shades of white  Hoping I choosed right 

On dismantled case will be painted only the upper part, which is riveted. That's why I had the rest of the case thoroughly covered.






The first color layer











The upper part after the first layer of paint, it looks good ..  






Rear panel of the case after two layers - a completely finished and painted  As soon as possible I would like to start to mount hardware, and so for three weeks have finished PC. I got an offer to use fittings from one manufacturer, so we'll see if they can speak on something specific.


----------



## Devon68 (Mar 29, 2015)

I always have to re-read this as to I always forget and don't understand why it's called Pinky xD


> This build will be very specific as is for my girlfriend which have some strict rules about this project
> 
> 1. Computer must be white outside and black inside
> 2. Watercooling is a must!
> ...


----------



## L4mka (Apr 4, 2015)

UPDATE


Yesterday a large package arrived from Germany. Exactky from the shop Aquatuning.de that supports this project. The package was very big because there were also some things for the next project 








* I would like to really thank Aquatuning.de shop for products sent to this project! *


The first time I will use ALPHACOOL blocks, so I hope that will be as good as the blocks from the competitors. Because they look very well, we'll see how it will be on the temperatures.








RAM block is not nickel plated, or other modifications. I'm not 100% sure if I will use it - it's about to loop mainly looked simple and nice. But when I will use I will have to paint it black. At least in places that will not cover pastel water 








As always ALPHACOOL VPP655 - or a licensed copy of the Laing D5. With these pumps work like best. Great performance, physically regulates inaudible at first to second grade and very silent.








ALPHACOOL XP3 block, for me, a big unknown. But both the appearance and content rich packaging making clear that it will not be anything wrong 














There picture painted top of the case. Other parts of the case I will mount on after finishing everything inside because in the assembly is not absolutely necessary, and I dont want it scratched by carelessness  photographing white on a white background is not the best, but unfortunately at the moment I have not a different background.


----------



## L4mka (Apr 20, 2015)

* UPDATE *

Finally, I started with the assembly of components into the chassis 

First came a ALPHACOOL XT45 240 radiator and it FP120 two PWM fans from Cooler Master. On their performance and noise'm very curious 






Further, also the pump and expansion vessel directly mounted. Unfortunately Bitspower offers this kit only 150 mm and 250 mm. So I had to order a 100 mm tube to make it there came up and I had access to the threads in the radiator  Perhaps it comes as soon as possible 












During the week, another package arrived from Germany. This time from Nanoxia and CoolForce1.






* I would like to really thank the company for Nanoxia and CoolForce1 sent fittings! *

Like ALPHACOOL blocks and with these fittings will work for the first time 











These fittings use the nut just like the classic fittings on the hose











They can not miss Angle Adapters. The most probably not what you say, from each manufacturer are almost the same, changing only logo  I received 90 °, 45 ° and 30 ° couple.











Blanks look decent and i will tune to the cabling, which will also be black and gray.






All 35 pieces together 






We got some extra things, molex cables and power strips and extension cords PWM.


----------



## L4mka (Apr 26, 2015)

* UPDATE * 

Lately I have less and less time .. Definitely catch. But despite that starts next week here on the forums next project and it will definitely be a big machine 

However, in this project I finished water circuit of the board and joined graphics, so I just have been putting the board in the case and connect cabling + two pipes which closes the whole loop and it will be ready for filling 

Here there were only connect to the graphics cpu block.






Originally I thought I was going to bend pipes, but when I did this, I did not like it. I just like straight lines in the circuit and must be bent pipe ram block to the CPU block was crooked and did not pose any real good ..






Detail on the connections using CoolForce fittings and pipes PETG.






Almost the entire water system, just mount the cabinet and can be impregnated! 







I also aks my sponsor, who once patronized me and offered me two SSDs for this project 






* I would like to really thank the company for Adata sent samples! *

We chose disks so it was all the room with good speed reading, writing not completely super fast, but I think in this case it does not matter 






The discs are in a small package. Looks very classy






These discs are quite light but very well done and especially their appearance is, at least for me, super 
















I think that in a week by a computer could be done


----------



## L4mka (May 2, 2015)

* UPDATE * 


It's the latest update, because the computer is ready and functional. The final pictures, I will try to deliver as soon as possible, hopefully this Monday  


There is already a complete circuit and actually cabling and everything is ready for filling.








After soaking liquid I'm still mounted disks. The "front" of them left the place, so that's why I like to solve their installation 














Well .. here a little tasting  The computer is fully functional and there is a photo when during first turn


----------



## JATownes (May 2, 2015)

Stunningly Beautiful Build!!!!!  That is really all I can say.  I am truly in awe.


----------



## L4mka (May 2, 2015)

JATownes said:


> Stunningly Beautiful Build!!!!!  That is really all I can say.  I am truly in awe.
> 
> View attachment 64541



Thank you so much!


----------



## L4mka (May 4, 2015)

*UPDATE*

So here are the photos of finished computer


----------

